# The Tribe has Spoken



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

An incredibly generous gift from @Humphrey's Ghost arrived today. 
A delicious tribe of Chiefs from a selfless Brother.









The spirits in these sticks told me good things are in your future.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Heap big generosity right there!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Holy Crap Batman!!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

man...that's awesome


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit on a deserving guy

Sent from my bunker


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

Man I don’t know.... is he trying to tell you something? 

Awesome delivery from one great BOTL to another!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

All the cool kids are gettin along! Nice job fellas!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

One men’s wampum is another man’s... oh never mind, i’ll just get myself in trouble
I like them but you will enjoy them more
It’ll make me happier to see you smoke them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Awesome gesture Hump! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes! It is always fun to see these.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Sweet!

So which one has the joke load in it? Lol


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice bomb!


----------

